# Valencia: New port project & amazing skycrapers (Nouvel & GMP)



## Ender (Mar 13, 2006)

After the America's Cup match will be ended this spring, it will start the construction of the new Valencia's seamanship-port to open the city to the sea in all senses, and continue the Turia's river garden's up to the sea.

The two winners projects are represented by Nouvel and GMP, who will mix up their ideas to make the best final project, who will include leisure, amazing parks, and beautifull skycrapers.

Here you are some pics and a video:

*GMP, who proposed two twin towers of 230 meters tall who pretends to simulate the 'V' of Valencia that you'll see coming from the sea:*






































*Nouvel project, skycrapers about 300 m. tall and differents seamanship disribution:*





























*The first two winners projects:*










*
VIDEO from valencian tv:*

http://www.rtvv.es/informa/video/01032007marina.wmv


PD: Special thanks to: sroigmas, acidmind81 and benic.

PD2: sorry for my english.


----------



## Ender (Mar 13, 2006)

More images of nouvel winner project and the third winner CMD Domingo + Lazaro Ingenieros:


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Valencia is simply amazing.


----------



## Ender (Mar 13, 2006)

But if Alinghi wins the America's Cup Valencia will be the host of the competition again, and the construction will be postposed after the next A.Cup edition (2009). Anyway, this project is 100% sure will be make. Well, a mix of winner's projects. Hope you like it.

On the other hand, we're waiting for the new Calatrava's project here in Valencia: three towers from 220, 260 and 308 meters tall. The project was proposed in 2004 to finish the City of Arts and Sciences, but nowadays there aren't notice about they construction, there are problems with promotors, etc.


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Amazing projects for Valencia.
If all get built Valencia would have 5 towers above 200m, right?
How far is this new project away from City of Arts and Sciences?


----------



## israelblue (Nov 21, 2004)

Always I have liked all the projects for Valencia


----------



## Ender (Mar 13, 2006)

lpioe said:


> Amazing projects for Valencia.
> If all get built Valencia would have 5 towers above 200m, right?
> How far is this new project away from City of Arts and Sciences?


Is not far. it's the natural way of the Turia's river to the sea, where you can find parks, monuments, and quite to the end the City of Arts and Sciences, and finally the port.


----------



## Ender (Mar 13, 2006)

More renders of Nouvel's project:


















































NOUVEL SKYLINE PROPOSED & DEEP FOREST ENDING TURIA'S RIVER:

Some towers between 250 - 300 meters tall


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

This is good news for Valencia.

I have just visited the city a week ago and I was really impressed. The historical center is great, Calatrava's architecture is brilliant and I really love the whole Turia park... it's comparable to NY's Central Park.

One of my favourite places in the city is El Miguelete, which will probably provide a great view of these towers when they're completed.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

impressive projects


----------



## Garvm (Apr 22, 2007)

Sbz2ifc said:


> This is good news for Valencia.
> 
> I have just visited the city a week ago and I was really impressed. The historical center is great, Calatrava's architecture is brilliant and I really love the whole Turia park... it's comparable to NY's Central Park.
> 
> One of my favourite places in the city is El Miguelete, which will probably provide a great view of these towers when they're completed.


Glad to read this.
The Turia park was designed by the forest engineer Rafael Ruano, that was my teacher in university. I think it´s a great place to practice sports, walk or just rest.

Some pictures of Micalet (Miguelete)


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

gracias por los datos


----------



## Bluewarning (Oct 25, 2006)

I think that the tower jutting out on the pier will be a pretty cool place to live. Nice project.


----------

